# ABB ACS800 kurzeitig höher Drehzahl



## Gexle (23 Oktober 2022)

Hallo

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.

Es ist eine Msicheranlage mit einem ABB ACS800 FU und einen Motor mit Getriebe
Motordaten:
400V
18,7A Nennstrom
1470 Umdrehungen am Motor
Cosphi: 0,89
DTC = Drehmomentregelung ist eingestellt!
Klemmbrett: 400V in Stern verschaltet


Die Drehzahl ist von 0 bis 1470 rpm per Poti 10K einstellbar...läuft auch alles wie gewünscht!


Der Plan wäre so per Schalter kurz für 1 min oder so den Motor mit einer höheren Drehzahl zubetreiben zbs. mit 1500rmp

Meine Frage wie oder was muss ich beachten oder eben am FU einstellen....

Oder funktioniert das so gar nicht da der Motor in Stern verschaltet ist oder der ACS800 das nicht kann.

Danke euch


----------



## Plan_B (23 Oktober 2022)

Drehmomentregelung bedeutet für mich, dass Du die Dtehzahlgremze auf den gewünschten Wert setzen musst und dann das Solldrehmoment soweit erhöhen musst, bis die gewünschte DZ erreicht wird.
Am einfachsten geht das vermutlich über einen zweiten Parametersatz, der dann per Digin ausgewählt wird.
EIn bisserl über 50Hz sollte in der Schaltung gehen, sofern der Motor und FU noch nicht an den Maximalwerten (STROM, DREHMOMENT) ooerieren.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (23 Oktober 2022)

Einen DI Eingang als Constant Speed Auswählen. z. B. Konstant 1600rpm.
Oder 2 Te Sollwertquelle mit Umschaltung über DI Eingang.
Wichtig ist das die Mechanik vom Mischer als auch die Mechanik vom Motor für deine gewünschte Drehzahl ausgelegt ist.
Bei 1500 rpm statt 1470 sehe ich kein Problem. Bisschen Feldschwäche kein Problem.
Wenn du mehr Leistung brauchst kannst du dir mal die 87 Hz Variante anschauen ob du die verwenden kannst.
Dann die Control Limits bei den 30 Parameter anpassen, das der keinen Fehler rausgibt wegen der erhöhten Drehzahl.



Plan_B schrieb:


> Drehmomentregelung bedeutet für mich, dass Du die Dtehzahlgremze auf den gewünschten Wert setzen musst und dann das Solldrehmoment soweit erhöhen musst, bis die gewünschte DZ erreicht wird.
> Am einfachsten geht das vermutlich über einen zweiten Parametersatz, der dann per Digin ausgewählt wird.


DTC ist eine ABB Interne Steuerungsvariante vom FU ist Trotzdem ein Speedfolger. Nur die Motorausregleung ist da speziell. Kann man bei ABB nachlesen.
Hier mal eine ausführlichere Beschreibung


----------



## Plan_B (23 Oktober 2022)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> kannst du dir mal die 87 Hz Variante


Die in 90% der Fälle in einer Bestandsanlage einen FU-Wechsel bedingt.


----------



## Gexle (23 Oktober 2022)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Einen DI Eingang als Constant Speed Auswählen. z. B. Konstant 1600rpm.
> Oder 2 Te Sollwertquelle mit Umschaltung über DI Eingang.
> Wichtig ist das die Mechanik vom Mischer als auch die Mechanik vom Motor für deine gewünschte Drehzahl ausgelegt ist.
> Bei 1500 rpm statt 1470 sehe ich kein Problem. Bisschen Feldschwäche kein Problem.
> ...


Hallo

Danke ich werde das mit dem Konstant Speed mal probieren...per Schalter einzuschalten.

Mehr Leistung benötige ich nicht....nur mehr Drehzahl

Und dann bei Parameter 30 welche Control Limits genau??

Die 87 Hz Variante habe ich mir mal angesehen dazu müsste ich den Motor in Dreieck umklemmen...
Und mit den Einstellungen habe ich so keine Erfahrung daher als Notlösung wenn die anderen 2 Vorschläge nicht funktionieren sollten.

Danke dir bzw. euch


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (23 Oktober 2022)

Oke dann solltest einfach nur die Sollwert Drehzahl erhöhen.

Die 30 Pamatergruppe ist beim ACS880 gültig. 
Parameter beim ACS800
20.02 MAXIMAL DREH-ZAHL
Parametergruppe 32 sind Überwachungen
Schau am besten selbst mal ins ACS800 Handbuch rein.
Am besten mal einen Testlauf ca. 10 % über Solldrehzahl von dir gewünchst kurzzeitig anfahren. 
Dann bekommt man die Fehlermeldung, welche Grenze ausgelöst hat.


----------



## Gexle (23 Oktober 2022)

Ok werd ich so machen..
Ich stell über die Parameter Gruppe 12 mal den DI6 der ist noch frei ein als Kostand Drehzahl

Dann stelle ich mal auf 1500 rpm für den Anfang...

Und dann 20.02 MAXIMAL DREH-ZAHL und Parametergruppe 32

Handbuch habe ich schon runtergeladen!

Danke


----------



## Gexle (6 November 2022)

Gexle schrieb:


> Es ist eine Msicheranlage mit einem ABB ACS800 FU und einen Motor mit Getriebe
> Motordaten:
> 400V
> 18,7A Nennstrom
> ...


Hallo

 Mit 1500rpm ist leider etwas zuwenig daher wie hoch kann ich den Motor den sozusagen hochschrauben möchte ja nichts schrotten daher frag ich nochmals nach.

Ist ein SEW Motor Typenschild Foto kann ich nachreichen der Motor ist auch per Getriebe übersetzt!

Danke euch


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (6 November 2022)

Theoretisch bis zur mechanisch maximal zulässigen Drehzahl vom Motorlager / Getriebe. die Frage ist wie viel Drehzahl würdest du ca. brauchen ?


----------



## Gexle (6 November 2022)

Hallo

 Vielleicht so um die 1700rpm aber eben nur ganz am Schluss...


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (6 November 2022)

Vom Gefühl her sollte es kein Problem sein.

Wenn man überprüfen will muss man das Datenblatt Motor und Getriebe anschauen. Dann ist man auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## Gexle (6 November 2022)

Ok Dann mach ich das mal...Danke

Ich werd mal das Typenschild einstellen nachher...


----------



## Gexle (6 November 2022)

So hier das Typenschild






						Online Support | SEW-EURODRIVE
					

Wir bewegen Maschinen und Anlagen mit Antriebstechnik, Antriebsautomatisierung, Dienstleistungen, Lösungen.




					www.sew-eurodrive.at


----------



## Gexle (6 November 2022)

Wo find ich das den mit dem Getriebe Daten??? Bitte


----------



## rar-101 (6 November 2022)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Theoretisch bis zur mechanisch maximal zulässigen Drehzahl vom Motorlager / Getriebe. die Frage ist wie viel Drehzahl würdest du ca. brauchen ?


Bei den SEW Motoren (2 Pol. und 4 Pol.) sind imho identische Lager verbaut.
Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus macht der Motor 2000 U/min noch gut mit. Wir betreiben bei Reinigung teilweise Pumpen- und Mischerantriebe mit 100Hz, also sollte das passen...

Welche Getriebedaten brauchst du denn? i=9,14, 545Nm...


----------



## Gexle (6 November 2022)

Das hört sich doch gut an...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 November 2022)

rar-101 schrieb:


> Wir betreiben bei Reinigung teilweise Pumpen- und Mischerantriebe mit 100Hz, also sollte das passen...


Eine Kreiselpumpe mit der doppelten der Auslegungsdrehzahl betreiben? Für die Fördermengen die dann theoretisch entstehen können sind die Durchmesser der Rohrleitungen nicht ausgelegt, ggf. hast du dann Kavitation, Strömungsabriss usw.


----------



## Plan_B (6 November 2022)

1700 sind in der regel kein problem, da das ja erst knapp 60hz entspricht.
In der Regel hätte die gleiche Pumpe für 60hz netze nur n andres typenschild.


----------



## Gexle (6 November 2022)

Hallo 

Ok wie weit denkst kann ich gehen??


----------



## Plan_B (6 November 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Eine Kreiselpumpe mit der doppelten der Auslegungsdrehzahl betreiben? Für die Fördermengen die dann theoretisch entstehen können sind die Durchmesser der Rohrleitungen nicht ausgelegt, ggf. hast du dann Kavitation, Strömungsabriss usw.


Kann gehen, wenn z.b. die Viskosität des Spülmediums geringer ist.


----------



## Plan_B (6 November 2022)

@Gexle
Wie gesagt, 1700 halte ich noch für Problemlos.
Du sprachst erst von 1500, jetzt scheint Dir 1700 nicht genug. Wir kennen Deinen Prozess nicht.
Der Motor macht auch bei 3000 noch mit, wenn das dann verfügbare Moment reicht. Beim Getriebe solltest Du mit erhöhtem Wartungsbedarf rechnen.

Ist das ganze spitz auf Knopf genäht, kommst Du wahrscheinlich bei 60Hz eh in die Stromgrenze. Pulvermischer sollten aber grosszügig ausgelegt sein.

Der Motor wäre für 87Hz Betrieb geeignet. Dann brauchste aber nen Umrichter mit mindestens 33A Dauerausgangsstrom und mindestens 6mm² Motorkabel.


----------



## Gexle (6 November 2022)

Hallo

Das ganze ist so ein Mischfutterwagen...







Da wurde ein Elektromotor und eben der ACS800 nachgerüstet..

Der Futterballen kommt rein und mischt bzw. zerkleinert sozusagen den Ballen und das klein Zeug kommt dann hinten raus...

ACS800 ist ein 15kW FU....
Innen drin ist so ein Messer wie oben am Bild zusehen.

Ganz zum Schluss wenn der Behälter fast leer ist bringt man den Rest vom Heu Futter nicht ganz raus -> Der Plan das Messer schneller laufen lassen das somit das Heu sozusagen rausgeschleudert würde.
Wie gesagt läuft soweit einwandfrei...

Das wäre es.


----------



## Plan_B (6 November 2022)

Also der letzte Kick praktisch lastfrei, da seh ich garkeine Probleme 🙃


----------



## Gexle (6 November 2022)

Genau und das für ich sag mal 20 bis 30 Sekunden.

Also dann kann ich auch 1800 oder so gehen max auf 2000 mehr auch nicht der FU denke wird auch hinbekommen mal schauen welche Meldungen er ausgibt der ACS800 werd so machen wie ich oben beschrieben habe hoffe es klappt dann auch.

Dankeschön


----------



## rar-101 (6 November 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Eine Kreiselpumpe mit der doppelten der Auslegungsdrehzahl betreiben? Für die Fördermengen die dann theoretisch entstehen können sind die Durchmesser der Rohrleitungen nicht ausgelegt, ggf. hast du dann Kavitation, Strömungsabriss usw.


Stimmt, Kreiselpumpen sind mit Vorsicht zu behandeln, aber geht auch kurzzeitig. 
Bei Kreiskobenpumpen und Excenterschneckenpumpen ist das erhöhen der Drehzahl bei Reinigung häufige Praxis, die Anlagen sind dafür auch ausgelegt...


----------



## Holzmichl (6 November 2022)

@Gexle
Grundsätzlich beschränkt dich in der Drehzahl nach oben 2 Dinge:
Die mechanische Grenzdrehzahl und der aufgenommene Motorstrom, bedingt durch das benötigte Drehmoment der Anwendung.

Was man auch noch beachten muss, ist die Einbaulage des Getriebes durch die betriebsbedingte Öl-Füllmenge und die Erwärmung des Getriebes. Das kann man nicht pauschal sagen, sondern muss die Erwärmung bei hoher Drehzahl mal testen.
Ich würde in deinem Fall den Motor mal in 100 U/min Schritten ohne Material im Mischer nach oben takten, dabei je Schritt ein paar Sekunden oder bis zu 1-2min warten und die Mechanik und die Temperaturen im Auge behalten. Normalerweise ist weniger das Getriebe ein Problem als die anhängende Mechanik. (Messer mit maximal möglichem Flugkreis sind eher uncool...)

Um hier noch ein paar Fakten aus dem zugehörigen Katalog von SEW einzubringen:


----------



## Gexle (7 November 2022)

Hallo Holzmichl

Ok dann werd ich das so machen...Habe leider noch nichts gefunden wo drinnen steht wie weit ich hochgehen kann aber 2000rmp sollte doch ausreichen...

Dankeschön


----------



## Holzmichl (7 November 2022)

Hallo Gexle,
Das Bild in meinem Post hast Du gesehen? Da steht das eigentlich drin.

Rein technisch gesehen gibt SEW bei deinem Motortyp eine mechanische Grenzdrehzahl von 5000 U/min an.
Das wäre mir aber als dauerhaltbare Lösung definitiv zu hoch.

Ich hatte mal als Aussage bei SEW folgendes bekommen:
"Wir verbauen je Motorgröße immer die selbe Lagerspezifikation. Diese sind immer für die maximale Netzfrequenz mit kleiner Polzahl als dauerhaltbar ausgelegt. Also 2-polig im 60Hz Netz, das heißt Synchrondrehzahl 3600 U/min."

Das wäre in deinem Fall eine Frequenz von 120Hz.
Für einen Versuch kannst Du dich daran orientieren. Verantwortlich bleibst aber Du selbst. Dem Getriebe und Motor wird es aber nicht viel ausmachen, hab ein Auge auf die restliche Mechanik.


----------



## Plan_B (7 November 2022)

Bei 190 rpm fliegen noch keine Messer...


----------



## Gexle (7 November 2022)

@Holzmichl

Ja DR132 aber da steht DRN132 was bedeutet dann das N?




Ich werd einfach mal bei 20.02 MAXIMAL DREH-ZAHL langsam anfangen hoch zustellen und schauen welche Grenzen auslösen..
Dann werd ich die Grenzen anpassen und weiter erhöhen die max Drehzahl dann sehe ich wies läuft denke 2000 sollte dann schon reichen.

Unter der Motor Nennstromgrenze von 18,7A möchte ich auf jedenfall bleiben...

Danke


----------



## Holzmichl (7 November 2022)

DR... steht bei SEW für Asynchronmotoren.
DRN sind IE3.
DRS waren IE1/EFF2/IE2
DRU sind IE4.
DRL sind Asynchron-Servos.


----------



## Holzmichl (7 November 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Bei 190 rpm fliegen noch keine Messer...



Kommt auf den Werkzeug-Flugkreis drauf an 
Laut meinem Beitrag und dem Hinweis auf eigene Verantwortung wären bei 161U/min (50Hz) schon knappe 400 U/min bei 120Hz.

Grundsätzlich schockt mich das gar nicht. Habe auch beruflich mit Hobelköpfen und 12.000 U/min bei Flugkreis 120mm zu tun.

Für den TE:
Ich würde mir rein interessehalber auch ohne Last/Material das ganze Drehzahlspektrum bis z.B. 120Hz anschauen, was der Motor so macht. Dann weiß ich wann wirklich Schluss ist und kann mir für die Anwendung den richtigen Fall und die richtige Maximaldrehzahl aussuchen.
Allerdings ist hier jeder selbst verantwortlich für sein Tun und wenn z.B. der Rotor bei 70Hz unwuchtig wird, würde ich definitiv aufhören und reduzieren.


----------



## Gexle (7 November 2022)

Hallo

Wenn der Motor 1470U/min hat dann hab ich auf der Welle 161U/min

Wenn der Motor mit 1700U/min läuft dann hätte ich auf der Welle 186U/min nicht??

Kann man das so rechnen??


----------



## Holzmichl (7 November 2022)

Du hast eine Getriebeübersetzung i = 9,14 .
Also
1470 / 9,14 = 160,8 U/min
1700 / 9,14 = 186,0 U/min
xxx / 9,14 = yyy U/min


----------



## Gexle (7 November 2022)

Ok

Ich denke bei 2000U/min sind knapp 70Hz am Motor und an der Welle  218U/min das sollte doch mehr als ausreichen bzw. jhöher geh ich dann nicht schrotten möchte ich auf keinen Fall was.

Ich werde es probieren und mich dann wieder melden...kann halt etwas dauern...

Ist gar nicht so einfach was man alles beachten muss und soll...

Danke für eure Hilfe DANKESCHÖN


----------



## rar-101 (7 November 2022)

Hallo @Gexle mir scheint das ein "DIY" Projekt zu sein?!?
Aber sei es wie es ist, ich war mal auf www.siloking.com unterwegs. Ich habe da gefunden das es diese Geschwindigkeitserhöhung schon gibt, schau dir das angehängte Bild an.
Das die Winkelgeschwindigkeit steigt ist klar, wie sich das bei einem Kurzzeitbetrieb auf die Mechanik auswirkt kann dir ggf. Siloking beantworten (wenn du das nicht berechnen willst ).


----------



## Gexle (7 November 2022)

Hallo 

Was soll ein "DIY" Projekt sein??


----------



## 021aet04 (7 November 2022)

DIY => Do it yourself => Selbstbauprojekt


----------



## Gexle (7 November 2022)

Aso nein nicht ganz...nur der Fu musste getauscht werden und dann eben die Verdrahtung angepasst werden...


----------



## rar-101 (7 November 2022)

Gexle schrieb:


> Aso nein nicht ganz...nur der Fu musste getauscht werden und dann eben die Verdrahtung angepasst werden...


Dachte nur das es ein DIY Projekt wäre weil der Mischwagen ja eigentlich vom Zugfahrzeug mittels Zapfwelle betrieben wird.
Aber das tut nichts zur Sache.


----------



## Gexle (7 November 2022)

Kann man natürlich auch machen das stimmt!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 November 2022)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal als Aussage bei SEW folgendes bekommen:
> "Wir verbauen je Motorgröße immer die selbe Lagerspezifikation. Diese sind immer für die maximale Netzfrequenz mit kleiner Polzahl als dauerhaltbar ausgelegt. Also 2-polig im 60Hz Netz, das heißt Synchrondrehzahl 3600 U/min."


Das war aber noch nicht immer so. Bei alten Motoren >10 Jahre wo ich in der Instandsetzung noch gearbeitet habe war es üblich, dass nur bei 2-poligen Motoren C3 Lager eingebaut waren. Mittlerweile scheint das aber bei den üblichen Herstellern Standard zu sein, dass überall C3 Lager verbaut sind, zumindest bei den Normmotoren.


----------

